

IT Managment Machiavelli Style - missy
http://venturevillage.eu/the-samwer-way-according-to-machiavelli-1

======
missy
These guys are well known for people cloners in Europe. There is a lot of
press about them so its interesting to hear what people in american think
about them. Most recently they tried to clone Air BnB and went into competion
with them , their site is called Wimdo. Im interested to see if more articles
come out about the Arguements for cloning US Sites in Europe and how you can
prevent. Highly recommend

